# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Νέο cockatiel και μωρό στο σπίτι

## vstrom1977

Καλησπέρα μου έδωσε ένας φίλος έναν παπαγάλο Cockatiel ,μου είπε ότι ενός έτους, επειδή έχω την μικρούλα μου 20μηνων μπορώ να των εκπαιδεύσω να μην τσιμπάει και να είναι φιλικός; σας ευχαριστώ

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα και καλώς όρισες στην παρέα μας! 

Προσωπικά θα ήθελα λίγες παραπάνω λεπτομέρειες για το πουλάκι, το χώρο στον οποίο ζει και τον τρόπο ενασχόλησης σας μαζί του. 

Δηλαδή, είναι ήμερο; Βγαίνει από το κλουβί του κανονικά; Υπάρχει κάποιος ήσυχος χώρος κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας για να χαλαρώνει και της νύχτας για να κοιμάται όσο πρέπει; Πότε ακριβώς τσιμπάει; 

Όταν για παράδειγμα θέλουν να ανέβουν στο χέρι μας κάποιες φορές ακουμπάνε πρώτα το ράμφος τους για να στηριχτούν και έπειτα φέρνουν και το υπόλοιπο σώμα τους πάνω. Αυτό δεν είναι τσίμπημα. Θα έλεγα περισσότερο να προσπαθήσεις να εξηγήσεις στη μικρούλα (όσο μπορεί να καταλάβει γιατί είναι αρκετά μωράκι ακόμα) ότι κάποιες κινήσεις το πουλάκι το ενοχλούν και μπορεί να δαγκώσει, όπως πχ θα ενοχλούσε εκείνη αν ήταν απασχολημένη με κάτι και κάποιος την σκουντούσε συνέχεια. Επειδή λογικά θα της φαίνεται ενδιαφέρον και θα θέλει να ασχοληθεί μαζί του, ένας πολύ καλός τρόπος και ταυτόχρονα ακίνδυνος για την κόρη σου, είναι να το ταΐσει κεχρί που τους αρέσει πολύ. Με αυτό τον τρόπο καταφέρνει 3 πράγματα. 

1. Το cockatiel συμπαθεί το παιδί γιατί το συνδέει με κάτι θετικό, επομένως ίσως την δαγκώνει πιο σπάνια.

2. Δεν μπορούν να τρώνε και να τσιμπάνε ταυτόχρονα. 

3. Το κεχρί έχει αρκετό μήκος επομένως το χεράκι της μικρής είναι ασφαλές! 

Κεχρί εννοούμε αυτό εδώ: 



και θα είναι κάτι που δεν θα υπάρχει μόνιμα στο κλουβί του, αλλά θα είναι καθαρά κάτι που του το δίνετε εσείς όταν ασχολείστε μαζί του και ακόμα καλύτερα η μικρή!

----------

